# Jas ??



## mr. ya-di-da (May 5, 2011)

i dont see jas in the sponsor section ..its probably a good idea that you took them off since jas has been having alot of problems and complaints. its a shame he had very good products.


----------



## DEE151 (May 5, 2011)

what i dont under stand is we are loosing good sponsor that had good products, but yet biogen is still on here, how is that?


----------



## test42myhttp (May 5, 2011)

Does any of you have an email contact for this guy?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 5, 2011)

test42myhttp said:


> Does any of you have an email contact for this guy?


 

no..i dont..he probably wont respond anyway... i would just let it go.


----------



## test42myhttp (May 9, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> no..i dont..he probably wont respond anyway... i would just let it go.



Shame!


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2011)

no longer a sponsor here.


----------

